# Plastisol heat transfers of FLAGS of the world



## mop8 (Feb 16, 2010)

Does anyone know of a supplier that has Plastisol heat transfers of different countries' FLAGS? I remember seeing embroidery books with flag patterns, but no heat transfers. I am looking for small, approximately 3" wide flags of different countries.....anyone?


----------



## buehrle (Jan 14, 2008)

imprintables warehouse has USA and CANADA one's . not sure the rest but you can have some custom made from the same place.


----------

